# Testing Something



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2014)

Post #1 - please ignore

edit test - OK


----------



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2014)

Post #2.  See what happens


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 30, 2014)

okie dokie


----------



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Post #1 - please ignore


post #3


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2014)

I didn't ignore it! Will I be ok?


----------



## sm4him (Oct 30, 2014)

I know what you're doing…I think.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't be done.  I can delete all of posts EXCEPT the first one.
<test complete>


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## restante (Apr 11, 2015)

That was awesome, I guess.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 28, 2015)

restante said:


> That was awesome, I guess.


Something out of another thread.  You had to be there.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 28, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> okie dokie



So are we ignoring all the posts, or just the first one.. 

This thread really does need better instructions.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 28, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > okie dokie
> ...


I can't respond because I ignored your post.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 28, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



So am I supposed to ignore your response that you ignored my post?  Or respond to your post about ignoring your post? 

If I was already ignoring you before you started ignoring me, does that mean I win?  Man,  It's like high school all over again.

Lol


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 28, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...


No .. or maybe.
You already lost as you didn't ignore this thread.
I think, but I don't know.  I didn't read your response again because I was ignoring it.


----------

